# Ever wonder about past kittens?



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I adopted my cat Freja as a 1-year old adult from a shelter. They didn't know much about her, just that she was surrendered from a different owner. When I took her home after being spayed, I noticed that she has enlarged nipples (not all of them, just 3 or 4). It makes me wonder if its because at some point she's had babies or nursed. There weren't any kittens at the shelter the day I was there, and the records didn't say anything about being surrendered with her kittens. I can't help but wonder if she's had babies and what happened to them.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I have all boys, so I know mine have never birthed kittens. 

I've had Zephyr since he was 6.5 weeks old, and I know a lot about Bentley's kittenhood (including that he appeared to switch personalities with his foster sister) because he was brought to the shelter prior to being weaned so the shelter workers know his complete history.

I've wondered a lot about Maisie's kittenhood, though. I know he was neglected and abandoned, but I wish I knew the positive things like what he looked like and the cute things he did. I'll probably never know, so I have to just imagine.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Two of my cats were formerly my fosters (foster fail!) and they definitely had multiple litters of kittens before being rescued by the organization that I foster for. One is actually the grandmother of the other - she's about 5-7 years they think. It's weird thinking about it, as they were living outside on a reserve and hadn't lived inside before coming into foster care here... I got them in March of this year. It amazes me how well they adjusted to living inside and living here, considering the drastic change. 

My other two cats were dumped on the side of the road when they were about 6-7 weeks old so I know pretty much all of their history except why someone dumped them so young. But they were neutered before they could father any kittens.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I do this all the time! I adopt old cats (mostly) and always wonder about their LBM (life before me). Missy was found eating out of a dumpster when the previous owners took her in. They estimated her age as between 3-6 when they found her and had her for about 5 years but with 2 very young girls and 5 dogs she was miserable so they kept Missy in a laundry room most of the time. So from birth to dumpster to laundry room to me there is a wonderful, perhaps heartbreaking story that I really don't know if I want to know about. Maybe some day when we are reunited over the Rainbow Bridge with our pets, we will find out. Until then, she is my special baby.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Same idea but on the other end of the spectrum: I conversely wondered how two of Newt's kittens (Duke and Duchess) I had given up for adoption were doing. I contacted the owners a little while back, and am happy to know that both of them are doing very well. They renamed one of the kittens, and like Newton, they've grown up to be bigger cats than their mom. It makes me happy that they're doing well


----------

